# BUD WASHING- the truth



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, i've been reading up on bud washing for the past 4-6 weeks. i'm about 2 days from harvest and will be chopping a plant just about every week for the next 6 weeks. 

the purpose of bud washing is to get all the dirt, dust, skincells(there are tons), fuzzies, dead bugs..... just about anything that can get on your plants during growth and flowering. the way to look at it is look at a table top and don't dust it for 3-4 months and look at see the film of crap on it. this is why you should wash your buds....you don't go pull a carrot or lettuce or any veggies and eat it wthout washing it.. why would you do it to your buds....


so for the past 2-3 weeks (while in flush) have been plucking buds here and there and washing them in 3 different possible washing procedures...

while i experimented i used Solo cups.. when i harvest i'll do them in 5 gallon buckets.

procedure #1- I first tested this with 3 solo cups... 1 filled with warm water and the other cup filled with cold water the third cup with r/o water
so you trim your bud normally leaving the sugar leaves on. take the bud and dunk it in cup 1. You can either swish it around or dunk it in and out of the water.. I did this for 30 seconds. then i proceeded to do it to cup 2 and cup 3. after that you hang dry normally.

procedure #2 3 solo cups- cup 1: warm water with tablespoon of baking soda, tablespoon of lemon juice. cups 2 cold water, cup 3 r/o water.. dunk in cup 1 for wash.. cup 2 rise, cup 3 r/o water to take any sediments from the tap water off. 

procedure #3 4 solo cups- Cup 1: water with a cap full of h202 cup 2: the baking soda/lemon juice solution Cups 2 and 3.. same as above. 

results: 

in all three instances i found the following: .. after looking under a jewelers loop before and after i can say its looks A lot cleaner. the smoke... smooth VERY smooth(even the buds i cut after only flushing for 3 days) . the look of the buds... seemed to be brighter in color, plumper. 

Biggest difference between the 3 different washes:

wash 1: although cleaner, there was still some visible dirt and fuzzies on the buds. the smoke was smooth but still had a tad of harshness at the end of the bowl.

wash 2: under the loop, the bud from this wash i would say was 99% clean. i saw one hair on it but it could have easily just got stuck on the bud as i removed it from the wash. the smoke was about triple the smoothness of wash 1 and the look was about the same.. however the smell got much stronger.

wash 3: the h202 made the plant dry out faster. after a day the sugar leaves were all dried and not good looking. i don't recommend using h202 unless you have PM or bud rot. 

in conclusion: IMO this is a must for every grower. i was a non believer until i tried it.. my main concern was that the water would cause mold or rot... NOT THE CASE the water pretty much just runs off the bud it doesn't soak in like a sponge or anything. I have looked at the trichs before and after the wash and they also DO NOT seem to be affected. one thing is for sure... i will ALWAYS wash my buds now. keep in mind this does add a day or two to the drying time.. but to me its totally worth it. 


I will be posting pics once i start the process with my main harvest. stay tuned. ....


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 4, 2015)

I read to where you said flush and picked off some buds, then stopped, you read for 6 weeks and feel as though you are an expert? anyone who knows anything about weed is going to tell you WHY we don't wash buds.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I read to where you said flush and picked off some buds, then stopped, you read for 6 weeks and feel as though you are an expert? anyone who knows anything about weed is going to tell you WHY we don't wash buds.


try reading the whole thing instead of stopping after a sentence and judging me and it.... i've been growing for years dude, hell i've been a memeber on this site longer than you..... have had many many many harvests.... .. if you question my ability.. look back into my past grow threads.. i was skeptical about it as well.. until i tried. it.... and i will never go back. the reason it took me weeks to read up on it.. is i didn't believe it either.. so i had to do massive research on it before i even attempted it.

instead of bashing it... try it one time with one bud of your harvest.. do it side by side with a non washed bud.. and you will see, taste and smoke the difference


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 4, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> try reading the whole thing instead of stopping after a sentence and judging me and it.... i've been growing for years dude, hell i've been a memeber on this site longer than you..... have had many many many harvests.... .. if you question my ability.. look back into my past grow threads.. i was skeptical about it as well.. until i tried. it.... and i will never go back. the reason it took me weeks to read up on it.. is i didn't believe it either.. so i had to do massive research on it before i even attempted it.
> 
> instead of bashing it... try it one time with one bud of your harvest.. do it side by side with a non washed bud.. and you will see, taste and smoke the difference


next you'll try to convince me that flushing makes the ash white, sorry, I'm not washing away any thrichs, I make rosin anyway, so i don't even smoke plant material.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd wash my cannabis. Only if i was gonna eat it ofcours. I used to find cat hair and shit but then i got a bit smarter and stared installing a series of filters. Now i can eat of my grow room floor lol


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I'd wash my cannabis. Only if i was gonna eat it ofcours. I used to find cat hair and shit but then i got a bit smarter and stared installing a series of filters. Now i can eat of my grow room floor lol


yes if you have a sealed room with HEPA Filters... you probably don't need to wash your buds.... for me i don't have that Luxury so i have to wash. i'm not saying its like if i grew it outside...but it needs cleaned..


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

Look all,..... i was SKEPTICAL about it as well.. until i did it.... all i say is try it with like 1 bud from your harvest and see... i just wanted to post this so people are aware ... there have been MANY people doing it here in Colorado.... so i know its a fairly new thing but it works...... just try it... there was nothing anyone could have told me about it to convince me until i actually did it with the test buds .. try it .... and if you think its crap.. come back here and you can bash me about it..


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 4, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> yes if you have a sealed room with HEPA Filters... you probably don't need to wash your buds.... for me i don't have that Luxury so i have to wash. i'm not saying its like if i grew it outside...but it needs cleaned..


I am completely against washing it imo, last time i washed was because of a mite infestation which is common in CO and i suspected thats why plenty of CO growers wash. If you really feel you have to wash them, im gonna recommend you wash them a week before harvest instead of after harvest. A 3 week experiment is a little short to be recommending this to everyone no?


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I am completely against washing it imo, last time i washed was because of a mite infestation. If you really feel you have to wash them, im gonna recommend you wash them a week before harvest instead of after harvest. A 3 week experiment is a little short to be recommending this to everyone no?


did you read my post? i already experimented with this. i washed about a 1/2 ounce total.. and i was blown.. and i mean BLOWN away..... 

just try it.. if you don't want to thats fine... but until you do.. you really have no idea what it does to the quality, taste and smell.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

if you guys really want indepth 80 page debate/chat about this(they even submitted buds to a lab to have tested to see if there was any degregation of thc) ... look up bud washing on the 420 magazine site. Doc Bud started it.. and it works.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 4, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> did you read my post? i already experimented with this. i washed about a 1/2 ounce total.. and i was blown.. and i mean BLOWN away.....
> 
> just try it.. if you don't want to thats fine... but until you do.. you really have no idea what it does to the quality, taste and smell.


Sorry, i must have missed the "experienced" part. You made it seem like you've been following a thread for a month


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been washing for a while. It does in fact make the product cleaner. Especially outdoor buds. Ime it does become easier to over dry. It does zero to the trichomes. They are oil after all. Takes ice water to freeze and knock them off so not a chance if using warm and room temp water. 

To each their own though. Without dust and dirt it does smoke really smooth though. Once production is regulated more for commercial growing it will probably become a requirement just like they are required to wash at harvest for veggies.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I've been washing for a while. It does in fact make the product cleaner. Especially outdoor buds. Ime it does become easier to over dry. It does zero to the trichomes. They are oil after all. Takes ice water to freeze and knock them off so not a chance if using warm and room temp water.
> 
> To each their own though. Without dust and dirt it does smoke really smooth though. Once production is regulated more for commercial growing it will probably become a requirement just like they are required to wash at harvest for veggies.


glad youve joined the movement.... yes it really good for outdoor or to get off spray(if you sprayed at all during flowering)


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I wouldn't still be doing this after two years if it didn't make a noticeable difference to me. Other patients have noticed too but I never share my secret normally...LOL


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Sorry, i must have missed the "experienced" part. You made it seem like you've been following a thread for a month



yeah i was researching the procedure for a month and then tried it... i really wanted to make sure this was legit before i did an experiment with it. and i did it with 3 different strains... Green Crack, Chem jones and Strawberrry Diesel


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I wouldn't still be doing this after two years if it didn't make a noticeable difference to me. Other patients have noticed too but I never share my secret normally...LOL



oh yeah... i was telling a freind of mine... it actually Tastes cleaner.. like its missing the dirt and grime taste we were used to smoking before the wash haha maybe that was what people would describe as the "organic" taste hahahaa


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 4, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> next you'll try to convince me that flushing makes the ash white, sorry, I'm not washing away any thrichs, I make rosin anyway, so i don't even smoke plant material.



you do it your way i do it mine.... i'm not judging you.. why judge me?.. and the trichs do NOT get washed away


----------



## Euripedies_Urban farmer (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys, on that washing of your weed thing, Do It!. Its the difference between smooth smoke and smoke that makes you cough. It significantly changes the final product. This past summer I pulled in an awesome outdoor grow. I washed the final product by taking off the fan leaves and then dunking the entire limb. say three or four feet long, into a large tub that held cattle feed, maybe thirty gallon tubs. I changed the water every three or four loads. I held the limbs under the water for at least fifteen seconds. the bugs start to float to the surface about then. There are also a large number of seeds, and lots of dust, and pollen and did I mention the insects? and the sheer amount of bird poop that comes off and floats on tops...I was just astounded the first time I took the plunge...and washed my first plant. The amount of **** I saw floating on the water sealed the deal immediately. to dry them is easy. just tye a piece of string around the base of a hand-full of limbs and swing them around your head. Centrifugal force pulls the water off quite nicely. Hang them to dry where its dark and cool and the air moves.


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 6, 2015)

Get some large green scouring pads from the painters aisle, they make great intake filters for keeping out dust. I wash my buds with butane....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 7, 2015)

Kickin a cat makes my buds taste and burn better. Try it !


----------



## testiclees (Dec 7, 2015)

ive been washing for a couple years. it makes the most sense when your style involves foliars. Doc Bud grows using jon franks high brix style which includes use of foliars throughout flowering, al the way until the last week. Washing is essential when utlilizing this style

There is no question that washing removes lots of gunk. it doesnt remove trichs.

Always amusing to hear from the critters that chafe when they hear of a practice that wasnt covered in weed for nitwits.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 7, 2015)

If you want to be a gardener you'll need a pump up sprayer.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 7, 2015)

Sometimes I'll get to the op before the automatic water top up system cuts in to top up the res. I get out the pump up sprayer and top the res by spraying the plants with fresh water. Since they are clones I can pump like hell and set the nozzle to blast. I also spray them with the mix from their res.I don't allow grit to build up on the plants. All of the air intakes are filtered. About the only problem I have is finding a piece of my hair all grown around by a bud

A pump up sprayer is a must for growing plants. If I was doing a commercial grow I'd be more concerned about the hair problem:


----------



## ganjarules106 (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting post


----------



## Coco0503 (Dec 7, 2015)

Love that you shared this. I looked into Doc Buds method and it all seems sound. Not to mention the testimonials from other people who have tried this sound phenomenal. I'll be doing this with my harvest this round to see if I can tell the difference!


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys and Gals... i'll post pics soon.. but yeah... the lemon juice/baking soda works like a charm.. not only does it clean.. it makes the buds lighter green , the smell stronger and the trichs really stand out.. like powered sugar. 

But people.. just try it instead of jumping to conclusions with nothing to back it up... try it with one bud on your next plant.. and you will see the light.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 8, 2015)

Coco0503 said:


> Love that you shared this. I looked into Doc Buds method and it all seems sound. Not to mention the testimonials from other people who have tried this sound phenomenal. I'll be doing this with my harvest this round to see if I can tell the difference!



the only thing is i'd skip the H202 unless you have mold issues.... the lemon juice/baking soda works just fine. and you do want to kind of shake them to get the excess water out.


----------



## Coco0503 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah I was reading that part in Doc Buds thread. Good to know about the shaking as well. I'm so excited to try this!


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 8, 2015)

Coco0503 said:


> Yeah I was reading that part in Doc Buds thread. Good to know about the shaking as well. I'm so excited to try this!


NIce! report back to this thread and let me know what you think!


----------



## Coco0503 (Dec 8, 2015)

It'll be a minute. I'm almost at 2 weeks since switch on my G13 Pineapple Express, so I'm expecting early February will be harvest.


----------



## testiclees (Dec 8, 2015)

After using docs technique on a few grows i started using a SNS product that doc himself credits as being worthwhile. it worked really well. But after good results with both washes i went to the practice of thoroughly hosing down the plants (tap water) 2x during harvest week. I feel that there is a little terroir type qualty that is lost when doing dunks. I noticed this when comparing the flavor of a branch that broke off and i forgot to wash with washed bud.
Never had a mold or excessive moisture issue with hosing or dunking.


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 8, 2015)

Euripedies_Urban farmer said:


> Hi guys, on that washing of your weed thing, Do It!. Its the difference between smooth smoke and smoke that makes you cough. It significantly changes the final product. This past summer I pulled in an awesome outdoor grow. I washed the final product by taking off the fan leaves and then dunking the entire limb. say three or four feet long, into a large tub that held cattle feed, maybe thirty gallon tubs. I changed the water every three or four loads. I held the limbs under the water for at least fifteen seconds. the bugs start to float to the surface about then. There are also a large number of seeds, and lots of dust, and pollen and did I mention the insects? and the sheer amount of bird poop that comes off and floats on tops...I was just astounded the first time I took the plunge...and washed my first plant. The amount of **** I saw floating on the water sealed the deal immediately. to dry them is easy. just tye a piece of string around the base of a hand-full of limbs and swing them around your head. Centrifugal force pulls the water off quite nicely. Hang them to dry where its dark and cool and the air moves.


Id love to see a video of someone swinging their buds around. Id think itd work not saying that, just that itd be a hoot to see.


----------



## halosmoker420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the share, its great information. Not every situation calls for bud washing, but when the situation is right...its good to have information like this.


----------



## guardiangk (Dec 8, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kickin a cat makes my buds taste and burn better. Try it !
> 
> View attachment 3559040



Ohh that's a good one.


----------



## TootyMcButtsqueaks (Dec 8, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> you probably don't need to wash your buds.... for me i don't have that Luxury so i have to wash. i'm not saying its like if i grew it outside...but it needs cleaned..


what were you growing in? your toilet?


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 8, 2015)

You could just water cure it and kill two birds with one stone, wash your buds and dry them at the same time. Some people swear it makes the bud better when you water cure it.
http://www.cannabis.info/us/abc/30004048-how-to-water-cure-cannabis


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 8, 2015)

If that isnt enough then you just scrub it up and down and ring it out on one of these
 
Then you just pop it in the kiln at 2000°C and after about 6 hours your bud should be clean enough to use...


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> If that isnt enough then you just scrub it up and down and ring it out on one of these
> View attachment 3560289
> Then you just pop it in the kiln at 2000°C and after about 6 hours your bud should be clean enough to use...


You all are probably too young to remember wringer washers. Before dryers came into being. I talked my little brother into putting his finger up to it while it was rolling. Got my ass whipped for that one. He sure could scream the little bastard.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 9, 2015)

TootyMcButtsqueaks said:


> what were you growing in? your toilet?


why, aren't you being nice..... no i grow in a room but it has carpet. and fuzzzies get everywhere, plus i live in Colorado ... and if you've ever been here you know this state is dirty as fuck.... dirt and dust is everywhere...... not everyone has the luxury to grow in a sealed room with hepa filters up the ying yang. most people wouldn't care about the little amount of dirt and carpet fuzz on my buds.. but i do....


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 9, 2015)

halosmoker420 said:


> Thanks for the share, its great information. Not every situation calls for bud washing, but when the situation is right...its good to have information like this.



its true... not every situation..


Coco0503 said:


> It'll be a minute. I'm almost at 2 weeks since switch on my G13 Pineapple Express, so I'm expecting early February will be harvest.



oh thats fine... would love your feedback when you do harvest!


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 9, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> why, aren't you being nice..... no i grow in a room but it has carpet. and fuzzzies get everywhere, plus i live in Colorado ... and if you've ever been here you know this state is dirty as fuck.... dirt and dust is everywhere...... not everyone has the luxury to grow in a sealed room with hepa filters up the ying yang. most people wouldn't care about the little amount of dirt and carpet fuzz on my buds.. but i do....


Milliard tents are cheap on amazon, they filter out most of the fuzz while they are zipped up.


----------



## texasjack (Dec 10, 2015)

I did the lemon soda thing with half my harvest last time and couldn't taste a difference but it did look nicer. Greener and brighter.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 10, 2015)

texasjack said:


> I did the lemon soda thing with half my harvest last time and couldn't taste a difference but it did look nicer. Greener and brighter.



what about the smoke itself.. i notice its much much smoother.


----------



## testiclees (Dec 10, 2015)

the thread is called "the truth bud washing" all you nit wits who have never done it but feel like your ignorance is worth posting... wtf cant you fucking read you dont know the truth bitches. Your opinion is worthless bullshit.

In true stoner-site style the most clueless / least informed are the loudest and most desperate to be the know it all.

"Filter out most of the fuzz" <---assholery


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 11, 2015)

I washed my bud before, it tasted like laundry detergent afterwards.


----------



## TootyMcButtsqueaks (Dec 13, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> why, aren't you being nice..... no i grow in a room but it has carpet. and fuzzzies get everywhere, plus i live in Colorado ... and if you've ever been here you know this state is dirty as fuck.... dirt and dust is everywhere...... not everyone has the luxury to grow in a sealed room with hepa filters up the ying yang. most people wouldn't care about the little amount of dirt and carpet fuzz on my buds.. but i do....


i legitimately didnt know why you needed to so badly. you probably could get a decent DWC going using a dedicated toilet though...


----------



## justanoldtimer (Dec 13, 2015)

This is akin to the old water curing method from years ago.
yes it works.
yes it smoothes out the smoke.
yes you do loose a little extra weight this way but you get a better product.
you would not want to do this to a strain known for its flavor, like say bubble gum...
as you will loose the flavor but it will be smooth.
your trics will be fine.
Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry. But it is not a water cure. That is a method unto itslef and produces shit results.

It's a wash off and that's it. Is it really that hard to imagine. Hopefully your washing veggies off? Same idea. Thc is an oil and will not dissolve in water. --basic chemistry-- 

It is smoother because of the lack of dust and other airborne contaminate and micro organisms. It will also remove sprays etc used during flower. That's it. 

Regardless... Those who have actually tried it usually are pleased with results if done right. ESPECIALLY noticeable on outdoor and greenhouse bud. But you will still remove some off of indoor even with filters etc.

I'm asthmatic. For me it makes a difference.


----------



## texasjack (Dec 13, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> what about the smoke itself.. i notice its much much smoother.


I couldn't tell but I'm hardly a connoisseur


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 13, 2015)

I could see bud rinsing, bud washing just sounds like you are scrubbing it, wiping all the tricomes off.


----------



## justanoldtimer (Dec 13, 2015)

someguy, I'm asthmatic too.
from my point of view.....
no matter how you slice the cake, It is a partial water cure.
But I respect your opinion and right to do it anyway you see fit.
good luck


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 13, 2015)

I do just the opposite. I only use hydrogen peroxide...it oxides for cleanliness...I have a problem trying to wash all the baddies with baking soda. 

I get beautiful shiny buds and soon I am taking samples to the lab for a unwashed /washed results.....


----------



## Rasta Roy (Dec 14, 2015)

Can you only budwash nugs at a time or could I dunk a whole plant at once if I had a big tub?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 14, 2015)

once upon a time roughly 1000 acres burnt up on my ranch...quite common in west tx.. i thought natures slash and burn tek would give me ok results. i planted in that ashy dirt and they did surprisingly well.
when harvest came along the buds looked great, but when i broke one down to try, my fingers came back black with ash...shit i cant sell this..


so i tried "washing" or whatever.. got eh a good portion of the crap off the buds. but lost a lot of the natural flavor....

theres no line to cross when talking polarity, we're all familiar with butane..its "very" slightly water soluble..enough to pull color if too long of an extraction. 
the trichome heads are made of fatty acids, esters and alcohols even if a fairly long chain...that should register in your mind the inevitable polarity difference and what constitutes an acid ester or alcohol..


http://www.leffingwell.com/chirality/acyclics.htm

ive posted this a couple times, ita cool

lighter terps and again the flavorful esters etc can be lost in this washing.. terps can form an azeotrope with the water as well as being hygroscopic... which is also something to note..especially when making bho or whatever 


anyway theres my penny on the truth


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 14, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> once upon a time roughly 1000 acres burnt up on my ranch...quite common in west tx.. i thought natures slash and burn tek would give me ok results. i planted in that ashy dirt and they did surprisingly well.
> when harvest came along the buds looked great, but when i broke one down to try, my fingers came back black with ash...shit i cant sell this..
> 
> 
> ...




unless i'm blasting.. which i don't do anymore.. butane is a no no i acutally have noticed an increase in smell and taste after i wash with the sodium bicarbonate.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Sorry. But it is not a water cure. That is a method unto itslef and produces shit results.
> 
> It's a wash off and that's it.  Is it really that hard to imagine. Hopefully your washing veggies off? Same idea. Thc is an oil and will not dissolve in water. --basic chemistry--
> 
> ...



Trichome heads are a waxy membrane. The oil is inside the membrane. Water / moisture is the enemy of trichomes. They will even absorb moisture out of the air fast an easily. Trichomes are designed by nature to fall off very easily. Dunking in warm water can and will oxidize and knock off trichome heads. Even brushing against the plant can knock off trichome heads.

If you make dry sift. If you dry all the material til it's crispy. The trichomes still will not be dry. The trichs take twice as long as the plant material to dry.

So.you know I grow for trichomes more than yield. So I would never ever wash my plants after chopping. If they're that contaminated with particulates. Then I wouldn't even smoke them.

When you make bubble / ice water hash you always do a 30 second pre rinse dunk though. To remove particulates


Never ever introduce trichomes to warm water. And warm temps unless you're making rosin or charas. That just removes the oil from the waxy membrane.you are only applying heat for 5 seconds though.


----------



## xmatox (Dec 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Trichome heads are a waxy membrane. The oil is inside the membrane. Water / moisture is the enemy of trichomes. They will even absorb moisture out of the air fast an easily. Trichomes are designed by nature to fall off very easily. Dunking in warm water can and will oxidize and knock off trichome heads. Even brushing against the plant can knock off trichome heads.
> 
> If you make dry sift. If you dry all the material til it's crispy. The trichomes still will not be dry. The trichs take twice as long as the plant material to dry.
> 
> ...


Soooooooo..... cold water is good to go? lol


----------



## hyroot (Dec 14, 2015)

xmatox said:


> Soooooooo..... cold water is good to go? lol


No water unless you're making bubble hash. Again moisture is the enemy of trichomes.

Warmth or heat will cause oxidation to occur faster. 

If making bubble hash make sure the water is below 40 degrees. Make sure your ambient room temp is 60 degrees or below. And humidity below 20%


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> No water unless you're making bubble hash. Again moisture is the enemy of trichomes.
> 
> Warmth or heat will cause oxidation to occur faster.
> 
> If making bubble hash make sure the water is below 40 degrees. Make sure your ambient room temp is 60 degrees or below. And humidity below 20%


Im not one to argue usually. But I have quite a bit of experience doing this. It does not do what you say in practice. Ive looked under scope several times through the many many times Ive done this. I even went so far as to send my wash water through bubble bags... NO trichomes. Just junk. Not tons but still enough that I dont want it on my smoke. The heads do not break away or melt away. HONEST LOL It takes ice and very cold water w agitation to make it happen. Ive made bubble by hand enough now to know how much work it really does take to get them off the material. I think if one used hot water it might react the way you describe. But trichomes are not quite as fragile as people believe IMO.

So far not one person has ever complained of non-potent bland tasting buds that I have washed... Mostly I have received excellent feed back since starting this some 2+ years ago. 

But hey... do as you will.  I just share my experience. 

For those reading, give it a shot. see what you think. I highly recommend trying it on any outdoor you grow. Youll be amazed at what the water looks like after an even short 15sec dip on outdoor.. LOL

take care all


----------



## xmatox (Dec 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> No water unless you're making bubble hash. Again moisture is the enemy of trichomes.
> 
> Warmth or heat will cause oxidation to occur faster.
> 
> If making bubble hash make sure the water is below 40 degrees. Make sure your ambient room temp is 60 degrees or below. And humidity below 20%


Interesting indeed. I thought dipping it in water wouldn't take the trichomes off, which is why we have to stir the bubble hash in the water for a bit to get them off? ...


----------



## hyroot (Dec 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Im not one to argue usually. But I have quite a bit of experience doing this. It does not do what you say in practice. Ive looked under scope several times through the many many times Ive done this. I even went so far as to send my wash water through bubble bags... NO trichomes. Just junk. Not tons but still enough that I dont want it on my smoke. The heads do not break away or melt away. HONEST LOL It takes ice and very cold water w agitation to make it happen. Ive made bubble by hand enough now to know how much work it really does take to get them off the material. I think if one used hot water it might react the way you describe. But trichomes are not quite as fragile as people believe IMO.
> 
> So far not one person has ever complained of non-potent bland tasting buds that I have washed... Mostly I have received excellent feed back since starting this some 2+ years ago.
> 
> ...



Its not really the agitation. When making hash you want little agitation. The key is to be gentle as can be. The cold water is just a medium or tool used to collect the heads in a cold environment without having to slow dry your buds at 50 degrees for 4 weeks to make sift. Too much agitation will put all kinds of plant matter in your hash. The heads will sink to the bottom of the water.

Try making sift finger tapping method. No agitation at all. All the trichome heads fall off.

Hash you just want the heads. The trichome stalks always stay on the material unless you're too rough.


----------



## xmatox (Dec 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Its not really the agitation. When making hash you want little agitation. The key is to be gentle as can be. The cold water is just a medium to collect the the heads in a cold environment without having to slow dry your buds at 50 degrees for 4 weeks to make sift. Too much agitation will put all kinds of plant matter in your hash.


Good stuff! Thanks hyroot


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 14, 2015)

Abiqua said:


> I do just the opposite. I only use hydrogen peroxide...it oxides for cleanliness...I have a problem trying to wash all the baddies with baking soda.
> 
> I get beautiful shiny buds and soon I am taking samples to the lab for a unwashed /washed results.....



all you are really doing is washing it in sodium bicarbonate ...


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2015)

changing the words doesnt help...lol



something about baking soda and freebasing weed wouldnt sit well with myself or the clientele 


but neither does purposely allowing my cannabis to come into contact with a relatively strong oxidizer like h2o2 or acid like lemon juice

or soaking soluble compounds in water...remember thca is quite a bit more polar (logp ~4 vs 7) than the decarbed thc we are used to discussing and the flavorful alcohols and esters even more water soluble



would love to see tests, and note cbn formation as well as other losses due to these processes


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> changing the words doesnt help...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do understand you wash the baking soda wash off right?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2015)

sure do...
do you understand what role ph plays in chemistry? how this would affect buds ... besides other parties "connotation" of the use..


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2015)

I can say. It does nothing negative. (2 years of observations and feedback worth) Same efficacy as before, just a lack of dust.. So smokther too. I know its hard to believe for some... But true. 


I leave w this to all that read. Don't take mine or any bodies word for it. Even when they seem to be an expert. Experiment yourself and find if methods etc... Hold value for YOU. This is how I approach this hobby and its served me well. 

I wish you all mounds of crystalized home grown dank! 

Peace

~SG


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> changing the words doesnt help...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the baking soda neutralizes the acid in the lemon juice.. the mixture makes a cleaning agent soft enough for food and for bud. it does not break the trichs nor does it effect the taste, smell or high, in fact i think it enhances the smell and taste. someone on doc buds thread took washed bud and non washed bud to a lab and they had it tested. no noticeable degradation of thc or other chemicals.. go look for yourself. all i can say is exactly what some guy above said.... i've been growing weed for a long time and have been smoking it for a hell of a lot longer.. and this works for me.... if done correctly i notice a huge and i mean huge difference and will continue to do so until i can get a room where i have to go though massive decontamination each time i go in and out of the room which will probably never happen unless i win the lottery


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2015)

i mean shit if it works for you...get it man


ive never heard of doc bud, you got a link on hand?


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 15, 2015)

I dont smoke, vape only, bud that has been wet tastes like grass clippings out of a vaporizer. And the vapor is thin.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 15, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> Hey guys and gals, i've been reading up on bud washing for the past 4-6 weeks. i'm about 2 days from harvest and will be chopping a plant just about every week for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> the purpose of bud washing is to get all the dirt, dust, skincells(there are tons), fuzzies, dead bugs..... just about anything that can get on your plants during growth and flowering. the way to look at it is look at a table top and don't dust it for 3-4 months and look at see the film of crap on it. this is why you should wash your buds....you don't go pull a carrot or lettuce or any veggies and eat it wthout washing it.. why would you do it to your buds....
> 
> ...


9 years and this is the first time i have heard about washing your buds is it cool to take em in the shower with u


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 16, 2015)

Having washed bud in the past, I can vouch for it's efficacy. Also, people's fears about losing trichs is overblown, the damage is negligible. I could go on, but there's a saying about pictures and words and whatnot. So I present magnified pictures of the buds after being washed (in multi stage wash with hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and lemon juice, hot water, and cold water). Certainly not what you might expect the trichomes to look like after such an ordeal.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> i mean shit if it works for you...get it man
> 
> 
> ive never heard of doc bud, you got a link on hand?



check it... this isn't his original thread .. more like a debate thread for bud washing


https://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-and-curing/200881-bud-washing.html


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 16, 2015)

rob333 said:


> 9 years and this is the first time i have heard about washing your buds is it cool to take em in the shower with u



i've been smoking for 27 years and growing for almost 10 ....first time i heard about bud washing was about 2-3 months ago... all i can say is try it but not in the shower with you lol


----------



## rob333 (Dec 16, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> i've been smoking for 27 years and growing for almost 10 ....first time i heard about bud washing was about 2-3 months ago... all i can say is try it but not in the shower with you lol


man i have wet my buds once be4 and i am not going down that track again its fully fucked up the taste may of been cause i freaked out and chucked a pound into a pond


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> next you'll try to convince me that flushing makes the ash white, sorry, I'm not washing away any thrichs, I make rosin anyway, so i don't even smoke plant material.


Don't dump the water, just run it through a bubble bag with the trim.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 17, 2015)

rob333 said:


> man i have wet my buds once be4 and i am not going down that track again its fully fucked up the taste may of been cause i freaked out and chucked a pound into a pond


you did it incorrectly then. if you wash it correctly it does nothing to taste and smell. you do understand that when pot is grown outside it does get rained on.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 17, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> you did it incorrectly then. if you wash it correctly it does nothing to taste and smell. you do understand that when pot is grown outside it does get rained on.


well if they get rained on why would i wanna wash them ? i am just worried about washing the crystals off also if it gets wet enough inside the bud you are gunna have mold all over it in days its just not worth the risk i say any way im pretty sure fire will burn anything off that not nice on there


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 18, 2015)

rob333 said:


> well if they get rained on why would i wanna wash them ? i am just worried about washing the crystals off also if it gets wet enough inside the bud you are gunna have mold all over it in days its just not worth the risk i say any way im pretty sure fire will burn anything off that not nice on there



I was just making a point that weed does come in contact with lots of water outside and they are fine........ as for the wash....it does not mold... does not knock trichs off if done correctly. all i say is try it... people are judging without even trying it... don';t do your whole crop... do a branch.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 18, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> I was just making a point that weed does come in contact with lots of water outside and they are fine........ as for the wash....it does not mold... does not knock trichs off if done correctly. all i say is try it... people are judging without even trying it... don';t do your whole crop... do a branch.


think ill give it a pass man not to keen on washing buds next people are gunna be saying i need to wash my smack


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 18, 2015)

rob333 said:


> think ill give it a pass man not to keen on washing buds next people are gunna be saying i need to wash my smack


what does a resin have to do with plant matter....terrible comparison. no surprise on the smack, krokadil!


----------



## rob333 (Dec 18, 2015)

Abiqua said:


> what does a resin have to do with plant matter....terrible comparison. no surprise on the smack, krokadil!


i say go right ahead dip yay buds into water it will wash half of the tichs off for sure as i watch the rain do it why one of the main reasons i cover them up with plastic when it does rain hey im not saying dont but i am not gunna sit there with over 6 ponds washing buds so people can have a better tasting weed if u grew it right in the first place u would not have to wash it


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 19, 2015)

rob333 said:


> i say go right ahead dip yay buds into water it will wash half of the tichs off for sure as i watch the rain do it why one of the main reasons i cover them up with plastic when it does rain hey im not saying dont but i am not gunna sit there with over 6 ponds washing buds so people can have a better tasting weed if u grew it right in the first place u would not have to wash it


I dunno man, you wanna point out the spots in my pics where half the trichs are washed off? Cuz I put a lot more stock in actual photographable evidence as opposed to speculation. You can do something for 20 years, shouldn't stop you from wanting to learn something new on year 21 if you can, right? And yeah, don't was 6lbs of gear weed, but if you can save a pound that you mighta lost to mold otherwise, why not? It's not much effort for a ton of prevented loss.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> I dunno man, you wanna point out the spots in my pics where half the trichs are washed off? Cuz I put a lot more stock in actual photographable evidence as opposed to speculation. You can do something for 20 years, shouldn't stop you from wanting to learn something new on year 21 if you can, right? And yeah, don't was 6lbs of gear weed, but if you can save a pound that you mighta lost to mold otherwise, why not? It's not much effort for a ton of prevented loss.


just me man water and weed just does not mix well in my books just u are gunna have a lot of people doing this wrong and fucking up there gear


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 20, 2015)

rob333 said:


> just me man water and weed just does not mix well in my books just u are gunna have a lot of people doing this wrong and fucking up there gear



you'd be surprised, it doesn't wash any trichs off also.. the bud doesn't soak in like one think it would .. buds are pretty much water proof you do have to lightly shake or swing the branches after washing/rinsing and hang for a few hours with the light on they're pretty much back to where they were if you just cut them and didn't wash.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 20, 2015)

do you notice an increas in smell during this process?


----------



## rob333 (Dec 21, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> you'd be surprised, it doesn't wash any trichs off also.. the bud doesn't soak in like one think it would .. buds are pretty much water proof you do have to lightly shake or swing the branches after washing/rinsing and hang for a few hours with the light on they're pretty much back to where they were if you just cut them and didn't wash.


i just can't see why u would wash your buds no real reason at all for it like zero in my book maybe a little dust but thats it


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 21, 2015)

rob333 said:


> i just can't see why u would wash your buds no real reason at all for it like zero in my book maybe a little dust but thats it


the fact that you think we wash our buds for no reason at all makes me think you didn't read the OP.....we wash them to get dust, dirt, stuff that just naturally floats around the room, you ever not dust a table for 3 months? that crap gets on your buds.. it makes a big difference with the smoke. it is literally 80% smoother.... it works great for outside growers .

What really gets me is you have never tried it... or smoked bud that had been washed.. everything you are saying in this thread is pure speculation. until you actually do it or smoked washed bud.... you really have no room to criticize the process.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 21, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> Hey guys and gals, i've been reading up on bud washing for the past 4-6 weeks. i'm about 2 days from harvest and will be chopping a plant just about every week for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> the purpose of bud washing is to get all the dirt, dust, skincells(there are tons), fuzzies, dead bugs..... just about anything that can get on your plants during growth and flowering. the way to look at it is look at a table top and don't dust it for 3-4 months and look at see the film of crap on it. this is why you should wash your buds....you don't go pull a carrot or lettuce or any veggies and eat it wthout washing it.. why would you do it to your buds....
> 
> ...


Just ran v2. Used vinegar instead of lime juice. Pulled 2 caterpillars from the wash. Water looks hashy. Running water through a bubble bag is a must. 

My buds are really wet, I hope they don't mold. I might have to spin them through a salad spinner.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 21, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> the fact that you think we wash our buds for no reason at all makes me think you didn't read the OP.....we wash them to get dust, dirt, stuff that just naturally floats around the room, you ever not dust a table for 3 months? that crap gets on your buds.. it makes a big difference with the smoke. it is literally 80% smoother.... it works great for outside growers .
> 
> What really gets me is you have never tried it... or smoked bud that had been washed.. everything you are saying in this thread is pure speculation. until you actually do it or smoked washed bud.... you really have no room to criticize the process.


well for one i keep my grow room spotless fully inclosed and gets dusted every 3 months so there is zero dust on my indoors for outdoors well its out doors if u are worried about a bit of dirt and some bugs well don't grow outdoors there are way better ways of keeping dirt and bugs to a low then dumping fresh buds into water for one u could cover them up with plastic when its rains save splash but to be honest i have never really had an issue with out door ever with dirt or dust one time i got a lizzaed dried out in the middle of a bud once but that shit was cool any who that just me like i said if use wanna wash the bud go ahead i have pulled once wile it was raining kinda like washing them i had to give that bud away as it was all funky and smelt weird when it dried


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Just ran v2. Used vinegar instead of lime juice. Pulled 2 caterpillars from the wash. Water looks hashy. Running water through a bubble bag is a must.
> 
> My buds are really wet, I hope they don't mold. I might have to spin them through a salad spinner.



humm.... vinegar makes a harsher cleaning solution, i hope it doesn't ruin your buds.... i personally wouldn't use it. 
you do however want to swing them or lightly shake them .... make sure there is a fan going .. not on the buds though.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> humm.... vinegar makes a harsher cleaning solution, i hope it doesn't ruin your buds.... i personally wouldn't use it.
> you do however want to swing them or lightly shake them .... make sure there is a fan going .. not on the buds though.


Washing bud makes it look different. Do you have any pics of the end product?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 21, 2015)

zubey91 said:


> humm.... vinegar makes a harsher cleaning solution, i hope it doesn't ruin your buds.... i personally wouldn't use it.
> you do however want to swing them or lightly shake them .... make sure there is a fan going .. not on the buds though.


Lemon juice is more acidic than vinegar. The baking soda neutralizes either.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 21, 2015)

rob333 said:


> well for one i keep my grow room spotless fully inclosed and gets dusted every 3 months so there is zero dust on my indoors



good for you


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Lemon juice is more acidic than vinegar. The baking soda neutralizes either.



okay wonder why it looked hashy, all i see in my water is dust and various floaties


----------



## rob333 (Dec 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Washing bud makes it look different. Do you have any pics of the end product?


i heard if u tape the buds to the roof of your car and go thru the car wash u get a really good end product


----------



## rob333 (Dec 21, 2015)

rob333 said:


> i heard if u tape the buds to the roof of your car and go thru the car wash u get a really good end product


the little brushes get right between the buds to get all the dust and grim out


----------



## rob333 (Dec 21, 2015)

this works really well


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> do you notice an increas in smell during this process?



yes scent, taste all increase


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 23, 2015)

rob333 said:


> i heard if u tape the buds to the roof of your car and go thru the car wash u get a really good end product



it will certainly dry them won't it?


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 23, 2015)

rob333 said:


> the little brushes get right between the buds to get all the dust and grim out



only if its steel wool, son.


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 23, 2015)

rob333 said:


> View attachment 3569699 this works really well



is that your ass cream?


----------



## zubey91 (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Washing bud makes it look different. Do you have any pics of the end product?



i'll try to get some up... there are some posted eariler of zoomed in trichs to show none has broken.. i just washed, dried and cured some Strawberry Diesel and Cali Orange i'll try to post soon


----------



## Porky101 (Dec 25, 2015)

why dont you just wash all your buds while they on the plant, then wait 2 days then chop....so instead of washing after chopping, wash just before, eliminating the risk of it becoming a drying issue.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Jan 3, 2016)

If I made a giant resovior filled with a solution to wash my buds, could I dip my plants then hang them to dry? Or would I want to cut and wash each individual bud then dry them on a tray?


----------



## Connoisseurus Rex (Jan 3, 2016)

Very interesting read. I don't see why you're catching so much shit over it (reminds me of defoliation topics), but I for one will try it next harvest. 

To all the haters with your supposed big fancy setups with filters and blah blah... What's a few grams of bud as a test? Y'all motherfuckers must be pulling pounds per plant with the way you're talking. You can't spare a few grams but you can take the time to bash someone about something that you've never tried?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 4, 2016)

i thought most that talked about HAVE tried. but idk, i dont really remember this thread that much. seems like its been a while


----------



## Connoisseurus Rex (Jan 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i thought most that talked about HAVE tried. but idk, i dont really remember this thread that much. seems like its been a while


I dunno. I just read it last night and there's a lot of shit talking from people that haven't tried it. They just say it's no good and state it as fact. 

That was the first time I'd heard of it ever and I did my own homework. I'm willing to give it a shot. 

If growers aren't wiling to take small risks, I'd say they're in the wrong sport. Nobody would be growing under artificial lighting, using bottled nutes, or training for better yields. 

Just pisses me off to see so much bashing. A little ridiculous, especially when it's just for the sake of trolling.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 4, 2016)

Connoisseurus Rex said:


> Very interesting read. I don't see why you're catching so much shit over it (reminds me of defoliation topics), but I for one will try it next harvest.
> 
> To all the haters with your supposed big fancy setups with filters and blah blah... What's a few grams of bud as a test? Y'all motherfuckers must be pulling pounds per plant with the way you're talking. You can't spare a few grams but you can take the time to bash someone about something that you've never tried?


there is a reason us "haters" grow big quantities with top quality. Cause what we are doing is working. ever heard,' if it ain't broke?" so, No i can't spare a few grams to wash. if I start seeing better weed showing up because it was washed, then I might look into it. but as of right now, some dude's post on the internet isn't enough to change decades of growing knowledge.


----------



## Connoisseurus Rex (Jan 4, 2016)

chuck estevez said:


> there is a reason us "haters" grow big quantities with top quality. Cause what we are doing is working. ever heard,' if it ain't broke?" so, No i can't spare a few grams to wash. if I start seeing better weed showing up because it was washed, then I might look into it. but as of right now, some dude's post on the internet isn't enough to change decades of growing knowledge.


Did you say the same thing about artificial light, lst, and bottled nutes? If not, why not? All experimentation can lead to something better or worse. 

All that quantity and quality but you can't spare a gram to try it before you knock it? I don't remember if you were indeed a "hater", but I saw some fucked up comments to a "try it, you might like it" thread.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 4, 2016)

Connoisseurus Rex said:


> Did you say the same thing about *artificial light, lst, and bottled nutes*? If not, why not? All experimentation can lead to something better or worse.
> 
> All that quantity and quality but you can't spare a gram to try it before you knock it? I don't remember if you were indeed a "hater", but I saw some fucked up comments to a "try it, you might like it" thread.


all of those things had been tested and verified by science and years of experience. LMK when top growers are doing this for years.


----------



## Connoisseurus Rex (Jan 4, 2016)

chuck estevez said:


> all of those things had been *tested and verifie*d by science and years of experience. LMK when top growers are doing this for years.


Now how in the hell did that happen? You don't mean that they experimented, do you?

Regardless, everybody has broken a branch or 2, over fed, over watered, etc. We all learn from experience. If you want to play it safe, that's fine. Just don't bash someone who's willing to take a risk to potentially improve the quality of bud, that you may someday adopt like the other practices. 

Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## testiclees (Jan 4, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> why dont you just wash all your buds while they on the plant, then wait 2 days then chop....so instead of washing after chopping, wash just before, eliminating the risk of it becoming a drying issue.


When i can, i perform my bud washing as you say, on the living plant. But i do it because i think it tastes a lil better that way. Bud washing does not create a drying issue. most bud washers feel that washed bud dries more evenly.

EDIT:

Here's a few pics from a chocolate cheese that was cut and washed six days ago. These buds were washed, after chop, pretty much according to the basic washing technique. I don't observe any problems w trichome destruction.

@calliandra doc bud, in the original bud washing thread on 420, used i cup baking soda one cup lemon juice in a 5 gal bucket of water. He was OK with tap water.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey @zubey91 -- thanks for sharing this, I am intrigued and will definitely give it a try during my next harvest in 2 months 

Even if I'm not a hysterical cleanliness nut (like the people who wash their salad in chlorined water - yuck, seriously? Actually, I'm very against overcleaning as it weakens our immune systems), I really do see good reasons to do this, not only on outdoor but also indoor grown weed -- especially if the consumers have any issues with allergies - or, as mentioned by others in this thread - asthma.
And hey, just plain curious to see what it does to taste/smell/color!

So I'll be trying method #2, but using distilled water instead of r/o (which I don't have access to).

One question regarding the exact dosage of baking soda / lemon juice -- just to be sure I understood correctly:
is it 1Tbsp. of these each to 1 cup as in *cup measure*?

Thanks!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey @zubey91 -- thanks for sharing this, I am intrigued and will definitely give it a try during my next harvest in 2 months
> 
> Even if I'm not a hysterical cleanliness nut (like the people who wash their salad in chlorined water - yuck, seriously? Actually, I'm very against overcleaning as it weakens our immune systems), I really do see good reasons to do this, not only on outdoor but also indoor grown weed -- especially if the consumers have any issues with allergies - or, as mentioned by others in this thread - asthma.
> And hey, just plain curious to see what it does to taste/smell/color!
> ...


When I've done it I've added (if memory serves) 1 cup baking soda and 1 cup of lemon juice to a 5 gallon bucket of water, which I think breaks down to 1 part additive to 80 parts water for each.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Jan 4, 2016)

zubey91 said:


> Hey guys and gals, i've been reading up on bud washing for the past 4-6 weeks. i'm about 2 days from harvest and will be chopping a plant just about every week for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> the purpose of bud washing is to get all the dirt, dust, skincells(there are tons), fuzzies, dead bugs..... just about anything that can get on your plants during growth and flowering. the way to look at it is look at a table top and don't dust it for 3-4 months and look at see the film of crap on it. this is why you should wash your buds....you don't go pull a carrot or lettuce or any veggies and eat it wthout washing it.. why would you do it to your buds....
> 
> ...


I always rinse bud with light peroxide water, removes a lot of dust and dog hair. After that I give a little shake to get surface water off. Easier to trim too.

Slightly warm water too, I get paranoid about cold water removing crystals like when making hash.

The weed is still covered in crystals and stones me like any other. If it does damage the thc, it must be minor.

This seems like a one of those debates...

Edit: I do get compliments on how smooth the smoke is, but I cannot guarentee it is from this process. I also get no problems with mold when drying since starting this. I have seen videos of this removing powdery mildew from buds. Its Jorge Servantes though you either love or hate the guy lol


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## zubey91 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> When I've done it I've added (if memory serves) 1 cup baking soda and 1 cup of lemon juice to a 5 gallon bucket of water, which I think breaks down to 1 part additive to 80 parts water for each.



ive acutally cut it down to 1/2 cup each .. imo it works better.


----------



## fandango (Jan 12, 2016)

Great way to turn your nice green bud into brown ugly buds


----------



## zubey91 (Jan 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey @zubey91 -- thanks for sharing this, I am intrigued and will definitely give it a try during my next harvest in 2 months
> 
> Even if I'm not a hysterical cleanliness nut (like the people who wash their salad in chlorined water - yuck, seriously? Actually, I'm very against overcleaning as it weakens our immune systems), I really do see good reasons to do this, not only on outdoor but also indoor grown weed -- especially if the consumers have any issues with allergies - or, as mentioned by others in this thread - asthma.
> And hey, just plain curious to see what it does to taste/smell/color!
> ...



i adjusted down to 1/2 cup of each per 5 gallon and it seems to do just as well as a cup.... one thing that is VERY noticable if anything is the smoke gets 100 times smoother..which would be worth it to me even if the end results were JUST that.


----------



## zubey91 (Jan 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> Great way to turn your nice green bud into brown ugly buds



yeah.... all us experienced growers have been doing this just for that reason.... yep.. .... are you an idiot?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

how long have you been growing and who is the us you refer


----------



## fandango (Jan 12, 2016)

zubey91 said:


> yeah.... all us experienced growers have been doing this just for that reason.... yep.. .... are you an idiot?


Maybe I am...but show a pic of your brown dog shit weed


----------



## zubey91 (Jan 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> Maybe I am...but show a pic of your brown dog shit weed


whats with the anger man.... aren't we all here to better our growing techniques? just answer me this question.. why would i wash my bud if the end result was brown dog shit weed? why would i sit here and waste my time on here for months if the end result was that? i really don' t understand why those choose to just assume without ANY experience in the matter... there are 2 sets of pics on this thread of bud after wash.. i don't see brown dog shit weed. [/QUOTE]


----------



## zubey91 (Jan 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> how long have you been growing and who is the us you refer


ive been growing for approx 10 years. and "us" are the ones who tried this.. and all the peeps on doc buds threads..


----------



## calliandra (Jan 12, 2016)

zubey91 said:


> i adjusted down to 1/2 cup of each per 5 gallon and it seems to do just as well as a cup.... one thing that is VERY noticable if anything is the smoke gets 100 times smoother..which would be worth it to me even if the end results were JUST that.


Thanks for passing that on - 1.5 months to go lol 
Yeah in my mind it may have something to do with both baking soda and lemon juice being alkalic (is that a word? lol)... though it does get washed off after... looking forward to horsing around with this!


----------



## testiclees (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Thanks for passing that on - 1.5 months to go lol
> Yeah in my mind it may have something to do with both baking soda and lemon juice being alkalic (is that a word? lol)... though it does get washed off after... looking forward to horsing around with this!


Even a plan water wash helps with smoothness. I dont use the baking soda lemon juice. I go with plain hot then cold water. If the plant was a long flowering sativa i might use a very little SNS17 in my hot rinse.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Even a plan water wash helps with smoothness. I dont use the baking soda lemon juice. I go with plai hot then cold water. If the plant was a long flowering sativa i might use a very little SNS17 in my hot rinse.


Sorry, what is SNS17?
Also, wouldn't the oils tend to dissolve in hot water and thus make the weed lose potency?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

science is left out with these methods. best not to question it


im sure its uber dank man


----------



## testiclees (Jan 28, 2016)

There is no science in making pronouncements with zero experience. Its better known as talking out your ass.


The science of washing and sanitation is well established.
Pretty much everything we consume is washed for a very good reason.

No "hot" water wash 100-115 is not gonna have an neg effect on potency or flavor.

Sorry dude its SNS311


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> There is no science in making pronouncements with zero experience. Its better known as talking out your ass.
> 
> 
> The science of washing and sanitation is well established.
> ...


Ahhh ok, well that's more lukewarm than boiling hot, thanks for correcting that picture!

LOL @ SNS311, same difference, but I've googled it now -- so basically, some product used to wash plants & produce 
I think I'll stick to baking soda for my experiment, have it in the house 
3-4 more weeks' wait though!
Cheers!


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> There is no science in making pronouncements with zero experience. Its better known as talking out your ass.
> 
> uhhhhhh, ive done this before? and can certainly shed some light on chemistry here.
> but with your attitude and language, not sure i would want to converse with you at any point in time.. i do so here to help others..
> ...


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> except veggies have a wall thats relatively impenetrable, the trich heads, the shells do have water solubility and warming increases this.. water acting as a solvent here will pull many alcohols and esters etc that are highly soluble and give flavor if allowed in to the trichs.. luckily yiur not completely destroying yiur bud doing this. but it certainly doesnt help.
> i prefer to grow clean and sanitary bud to begin with


Well that does make sense to an extent.
But I would think (just commonsensically, no science haha) that the solubility cant be that high. 

I _really _try not to touch the buds of my plant at the mo because she is soo sticky, it's quite a procedure to get it off - warm water and soap does NOT do it! I have begun to rub my hands with oil first after I do have to handle the buds for any reason, only then I can get it off with soap and water.

Now as to the alcohols and esthers, I have no idea about those, except they're by nature volatile of themselves anyways, water or no?


----------



## testiclees (Jan 28, 2016)

@qwizoking 

Oh come on bro lets converse. Dont play the bloated know it all gas bag. Please?

Can you post the research for the glib bullshit you posted above? 
Post up some data for relevant compounds with melting points at 46C.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well that does make sense to an extent.
> But I would think (just commonsensically, no science haha) that the solubility cant be that high.
> 
> I _really _try not to touch the buds of my plant at the mo because she is soo sticky,
> ...



i dont feel like looking for documents lol, its common knowledge that these compounds have a melting temp some below room temp. giving some hash oil a goopy appearance. your making the outlandish claim here going against common knowledge


your "insults" always lead to the same bloated gas bag comment.. use some imagination. personally i dont find it offensive, i simply spoke on the physical and chem properties and yiu call me a know it all lol. i take it as a compliment...yiu should perhaps educate yourself and see im not even posting anything thats out of reach. not like talking about drug design or something. if you just slightly rose your plane we could probly have a discussion without know it all insults as i do with many members often


----------



## testiclees (Jan 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i dont feel like looking for documents lol, its common knowledge that these compounds have a melting temp some below room temp. giving some hash oil a goopy appearance. your making the outlandish claim here going against common knowledge
> 
> 
> your "insults" always lead to the same bloated gas bag comment.. use some imagination. personally i dont find it offensive, i simply spoke on the physical and chem properties and yiu call me a know it all lol. i take it as a compliment...yiu should perhaps educate yourself and see im not even posting anything thats out of reach. not like talking about drug design or something. if you just slightly rose your plane we could probly have a discussion without know it all insults as i do with many members often


Your full of shit as you so often are


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

better
but try something more logical. everything i said is backed by scientific literature


if your speaking literally...ya man, i gotta lay off the opiates, or atleast start incorporating a stool softener


----------



## testiclees (Jan 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> better
> but try something more logical. everything i said is backed by scientific literature
> 
> 
> if your speaking literally...ya man, i gotta lay off the opiates, or atleast start incorporating a stool softener


You posted bloated know it all anecdotal bullshit.
Youve had too many stool softeneners your tiresome shit pours out relentlessly.


----------



## stnr420 (Jan 28, 2016)

zubey91 said:


> Hey guys and gals, i've been reading up on bud washing for the past 4-6 weeks. i'm about 2 days from harvest and will be chopping a plant just about every week for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> the purpose of bud washing is to get all the dirt, dust, skincells(there are tons), fuzzies, dead bugs..... just about anything that can get on your plants during growth and flowering. the way to look at it is look at a table top and don't dust it for 3-4 months and look at see the film of crap on it. this is why you should wash your buds....you don't go pull a carrot or lettuce or any veggies and eat it wthout washing it.. why would you do it to your buds....
> 
> ...


My tabletop doesn't have a 450 cfm carbon filter sitting next to it....which pulls most of the debris out of the air


----------



## innerG (Jan 28, 2016)

I feel like I'm in that cannabis lighting thread by TheRev or whatever


----------



## calliandra (Jan 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ok, think why is she sticky??


Because she has resin all over her in different forms and because by handling her I am breaking open young trichomes (actually verified that under a microscope)?
My point was just that experientially the resin isn't easily water soluble 



qwizoking said:


> the solubility of the more non polar portions ie, the fatty acid membrane that makes up the trich shell and the phenolics/terps isnt very high. but in chemistry there is always some.there is no defining line between polar and non polar its how much
> heavily non polar butane still absorbs enough water to turn an extract colors if doing a soak and not straight blast.
> meaning is the loss drastic?
> no but it is there, and relevant .
> there are many other present compounds highly soluble in water however


Perhaps on a bit of a tangent, but this membrane on the trich head, does it get thicker as flowering progresses?



qwizoking said:


> Now as to the alcohols and esthers, I have no idea about those, except they're by nature volatile of themselves anyways, water or no?
> 
> all these compounds are volatile, thats why your bud has a smell. but how are these compounds allowed to escape the membrane of intact un-ruptured trichs? the same way water can go in and pull these. alcohol is by nature as we all know pretty water soluble, as well as esters and other compounds with short chain. including fatty "acids" who do have a bit of a polar tail. and the esters give much of the fruity smell. i may have posted a list of esters aldehydes etc in this thread.. i just felt like coming back. these can be lost in much higher proportions


Yeah you linked to it, just totally over my head, that -
chemistry has always been a weak spot, so I'm afraid I can't really follow your reasoning 

What I do take away from it is that there _are _losses.
Fair enough.  But I'm still curious to see how it is noticeable or not though, so one of these buds 
is gonna get washed


----------



## driel (Jan 29, 2016)

Ive done it a few times and it does make a difference for cleaning bud that may not be perfectly isolated. The mix of concentrated lemon juice and baking soda + warm water just takes off all kinds of crap flying in the air and attaching itself to your precious bud. I swap it out with a fresh batch for each oz because you see the water go from the light yellow to darker brown from cleaning stuff off your plant. It also cuts down on the drying time by a few days in my area. I haven't had any of my bud turn "brown dogshit" as fandango put it.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 30, 2016)

at 8:15


----------



## drgroove (Jan 30, 2016)

so I washed these buds :




and was surprised how clean the water stayed :



left is wash, right is rinse.

growbox and 1 or 2 neem spray in veg.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2016)

I have actually seen with my own eyes how plants have come through heavy downpours and still have trichs and even chopped while still wet and the weed still was quite nice. 

Indoors it never rains. Plants don't get rinsed unless the farmer does it. If you sprayed for pests in mid to late flower, it may be prudent to rinse. Neem tastes like NÉEM! It does seem though like stuff that is just chopped and dried slow dried slow slow is richer tasting and smelling. Seven to ten days before the jar.


----------



## driel (Feb 2, 2016)

I noticed that washing cuts down on drying time which makes it easy to over dry if you're not experienced.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 6, 2016)

I just tried this with a couple branches. Then scoped them. It removed about 1/3 of the trichome heads. Most of the heads at the top of each bud. I will not being doing this again.


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 15, 2016)

if your trichs break you're doing it wrong and probably dunking them too hard.


----------



## tiger mt. (Feb 15, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I just tried this with a couple branches. Then scoped them. It removed about 1/3 of the trichome heads. Most of the heads at the top of each bud. I will not being doing this again.


From what I observed in multiple THC% tests from my grow. Unwashed vs. washed was negligible.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 16, 2016)

A guy on a YouTube channel had powdery mildew so he sprayed his harvested bud in a sink with a hand sprayer and tap water and then showed it in microscopic view and it was clean of mold and trichome heads were intact. Then he sold it to dispensary and it tested clean. They never even knew it had PM and was sprayed in a sink. BTW, you can buy small lettuce spinners with hand crank for a few bucks. Might be helpful in getting water off.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> A guy on a YouTube channel had powdery mildew so he sprayed his harvested bud in a sink with a hand sprayer and tap water and then showed it in microscopic view and it was clean of mold and trichome heads were intact. Then he sold it to dispensary and it tested clean. They never even knew it had PM and was sprayed in a sink. BTW, you can buy small lettuce spinners with hand crank for a few bucks. Might be helpful in getting water off.


The presence of PM was hidden by washing? You've just given the best reason ever to grow your own. Yuck.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The presence of PM was hidden by washing? You've just given the best reason ever to grow your own. Yuck.


Yeah but it did seem to get rid of the mold. Better than throwing a crop away.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2016)

Those little white blotches that people see when they recognize the problem are just the fruiting bodies of the mildew growing in the leaf.





With determination, you can wash the white stuff off but you can't wash out the microscopic mycelium.
This is an SEM micrograph of PM in the fruiting body stage of its life cycle. The long stalk with spores on the end is what can be washed off.






This iSEM micrograph shows what PM mycelium looks like when it growing but hasn't come out for sex:





Labs have pretty good procedures for testing for mold. Mycelia won't wash out. I don't know if that grower on u-tube had a really bad infection or if he had just a few spots. Its possible that the grower didn't have any PM in the samples he sent to the lab. In any case, his plant was infected and his "wash" was only cosmetic. It did not get rid of the PM growing on the plant. If this is what a commercial grower does when he gets a PM infection late in the game, then its the best advertisement for home growing equipment and seeds ever.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Those little white blotches that people see when they recognize the problem are just the fruiting bodies of the mildew growing in the leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think PM is harmful to human health though. Washing may also dissolve aflatoxins if any are present.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I don't think PM is harmful to human health though. Washing may also dissolve aflatoxins if any are present.


I think we both agree to avoid having it in the first place. Otherwise, there isn't anything definitive about harmful effects of PM if smoked or ingested with MJ. On the other hand there isn't anything that says its OK. Your opinion is just that and I don't know if its informed by medical research or not but I don't think so. Also, what about patients that are immune deficient? 

All I'm saying is that I'm glad I grow my own and don't have mold on my weed because I don't want to be a mercy of a grower making a business decision about an infected crop.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think we both agree to avoid having it in the first place. Otherwise, there isn't anything definitive about harmful effects of PM if smoked or ingested with MJ. On the other hand there isn't anything that says its OK. Your opinion is just that and I don't know if its informed by medical research or not but I don't think so. Also, what about patients that are immune deficient?
> 
> All I'm saying is that I'm glad I grow my own and don't have mold on my weed because I don't want to be a mercy of a grower making a business decision about an infected crop.


Since Aspergillus mold can infest your lungs, it's also not be a bad idea to heat weed enough to kill any spores.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I don't think PM is harmful to human health though. Washing may also dissolve aflatoxins if any are present.


PM is an allergen and can create problems for people with sensitive allergies but for the most part not harmful to human health. It can be very bad for people with serious medical conditions and auto-immune disorders though, so if you are actually growing for patients then you do not want to give them any contaminated meds.

I hear aspergillus will fluoresce under UV light, so its a good quick way to screen your own person meds for anything harmful molds.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Feb 16, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I just tried this with a couple branches. Then scoped them. It removed about 1/3 of the trichome heads. Most of the heads at the top of each bud. I will not being doing this again.


bro earlier in the thread you were talking about gentle agitation for hash now you somehow agitated the fuck out of the plants when all you had to do was give them a quick swirl. It's not hard it's a better product period. It adds about 15 more minutes per pound on the trim. How are you fucking this up?


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 16, 2016)

I've sprayed buds with deionized water in a spray bottle set to fine mist. I didn't see any missing heads with a mag glass. Fine spray is very gentle. Just gotta make sure it's room temp. With the spray bottle there's no changing the water required as with dunking. You just need something to catch the runoff. You could probably hang buds up on a line and do it with garbage bags on the floor under them.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 16, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> bro earlier in the thread you were talking about gentle agitation for hash now you somehow agitated the fuck out of the plants when all you had to do was give them a quick swirl. It's not hard it's a better product period. It adds about 15 more minutes per pound on the trim. How are you fucking this up?


I barely submurged them in the water and as gently as I could for 15 seconds. No swirling, no repeat dunking. Trichome heads are designed by nature to fall off very easily on their own. I was correct in my original post. I thought I'd give it a try anyway. I'm sure it washed away the mono terpenes as well. Have you scoped your flowers right after a wash?


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 17, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I barely submurged them in the water and as gently as I could for 15 seconds. No swirling, no repeat dunking. Trichome heads are designed by nature to fall off very easily on their own. I was correct in my original post. I thought I'd give it a try anyway. I'm sure it washed away the mono terpenes as well. Have you scoped your flowers right after a wash?


Wouldn't the heads get broken off in nature the first time a rainstorm happened? Yet outdoor weed seems as resinous as indoor. Anyway, just get some bubble bags and spray the buds off over the bag (or pour the glass of water through it after washing) and separate the heads later. My guess is that you'll see very little.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2016)

Canna bis is said to once been a wild plant that grew outdoors.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro have you heard of rain?....sorry I think you pulled this theory out of your ass. Is there some citation for your claims? Have ever even attempted the technique?
> 
> "you would never wash your buds" lol Ive washed loads of connoisseur bud and straight up you're full of shit. There are literally dozens of expert growers, some who compete in cannabis cup who wash their bud.
> 
> Your proclamations are reminiscent of the old: led, flushing, defol arguments all are myopic.


IF water is the enemy of trichomes why would anyone make Ice Wax? By your (hyroots) stoner logic, this process would absolutely destroy the trichomes and render them useless.....but it doesnt. 

Wax/Oil does not mix with Water. Thats why you dont get high if you ingest raw herb that hasnt been decarbed or made bio-available through various extract processes. 

Water can get trapped between trichomes in a clump of bubble hash, if you dont use the proper sieve/microplane technique to increase the surface area of your hash and allow it to dry completely. 
That is when water/moisture would be your enemy. 

You will lose external trichomes from numerous acts....trimming, handling, dropping nugs into a jar, etc. The majority of them are inside your nugs and protected by the structure of the flower.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2016)

When a plant is freshly cut the trichs stay put quite well. I have even seen plants recover fine from hale. Trichs are there for protection of the seeds. They are warriors! Either washed or unwashed will get you high but rinsing has no effect. The drier the herb, the easier the trichs drop. Gee,they can even be sifted then!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2016)

Rain washes away trichomes. Light degrades trichomes. Trichomes replenish while the plants sleep.

No cup winner wash their buds. They don't want to lose terps. I personally know some of the winners from the last cup.

Have you ever made hash before. I've been a hash maker for years. I've learned all about how trichomes work and the oils in side the waxy membranes. When you make hash , dry sift, ice wax. You remove the heads and not the stalks. with very little and vwry gentle agitation . The trichomes fall off very easily especially in water . Trichome heads sink to the bottom. They don't float. Trichomes also absorb moisture even out of the air.

Here's the last batch I made from Jamaican landrace race. I just started curing it today.



Have you scoped your flowers after bud washing to examine the trichome heads?

Talk to any well known hash maker and they will tell you the same thing. Ask frenchy, bubbleman, tony v, Cuban grower, Matt rize, Rasta bubnle, Barry's bubble, st8organics, oregrown. You can message them via ig, fb or talk to them in person at cups. And Frenchy is on this forum. Rize is on here occasionally too.

Or you can make hash and witness it for yourself.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 17, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Rain washes away trichomes. Light degrades trichomes. Trichomes replenish while the plants sleep.
> 
> No cup winner wash their buds. They don't want to lose terps. I personally know some of the winners from the last cup.
> 
> ...



"Light degrades trichomes" and "Rain wash them away" two problems here: #1, great weed, exceptional mind blowing weed, grows outdoors all over the world in bright light and rained on. This has been going on every year for quite some time.

#2 visible trichome presence is not a reliable indicator of strength or flavor.

More problems: you have no idea if "no cup winners wash their buds". I know a whole crew of guys who foliar feed plants straight through flower. They all wash. A bunch of them are entering cups. I don't know if any have won distinctions but I am pretty sure washing their buds isn't holding them back from winning a cannagory. Almost all bud washers, and their pals, feel that washed bud is a noticeably more enjoyable smoke..

I HAVE scoped many, many buds post wash. Wouldnt it make more sense for you to confirm that you have scoped a bud before and after wash. Have you? If you haven't, I've got to repeat my initial assertion : youre talking out your ass. If you have please tell us about it. I can post some before and after wash pics to confirm that, for me, I have observed with more than one scope that trichs are not lost..

I like hash but I doubt your hash buddies are going to have experience bud washing. If any do maybe they can contribute here. Almost all those who dismiss washing are just aping silly stoner shit, without even testing their assertion.

In a grow room where the atmosphere is super filtered, with no pets, foods, foliars, smoke, where gardeners wear scrubs etc; Unwashed bud would be practical. In my view, most times, it's a good idea to wash bud. In cases with foliar feeding it is mandatory.

Here's a bud that i washed about 1 month ago. it has been handled bounced around with bovedas in a jar and otherwise handled. 
Next chop I will take a set of before after pics.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "Light degrades trichomes" and "Rain wash them away" two problems here: #1, great weed, exceptional mind blowing weed, grows outdoors all over the world in bright light and rained on. This has been going on every year for quite some time.
> 
> #2 visible trichome presence is not a reliable indicator of strength or flavor.
> 
> ...



I see alot of trichome stalks in that pic. But half the heads are missing. Trichome heads are that little ball at the top of the trichome stalk 


Yes rain washes away trichs. Everyone whoever grows outdoor knows that and has experienced it. You've obviously never grown outdoor. You're just trolling. I explained my experience and how I was unhappy. I stated facts about how trichomes react to water. All you want to do is argue. Well I don't have time to argue with noobs so good day. I'm done here.

FYI I don't foliar feed buds. Anyone who does is an idiot. You foliar leaves.

If you know a cre w who foliar feeds all the way through flower and entered the cup. I bet they were disqualified for failing the microbial and / or contaminants tests


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2016)

I gently dunk or rinse my bud in water and do not really agitate. This is done ASAP after chop. If I can I will rinse several days prior to chop. Over the years I have noticed how much handling and carrying remove trichs, and worse if really dry. They build up on containers. Being gentle with the herb is expected.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 18, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I see alot of trichome stalks in that pic. But half the heads are missing. Trichome heads are that little ball at the top of the trichome stalk
> 
> 
> Yes rain washes away trichs. Everyone whoever grows outdoor knows that and has experienced it. You've obviously never grown outdoor. You're just trolling. I explained my experience and how I was unhappy. I stated facts about how trichomes react to water. All you want to do is argue. Well I don't have time to argue with noobs so good day. I'm done here.
> ...


I am pointing out that you, in true stoner fashion, deny the effectiveness of a practice that you have not tested. I call that talking out your ass.

Outdoor grown weed can be of the very highest quality despite light and rain. How does your bullshit comment address that fact?

Two other things you got wrong...there was no diqualification for micro bio or mold. Are you saying foliar feeding is going to cause those problems. Youre mistaken.
I assumed you knew abit about foliar feeding. Buds are not diectly fed rather the plant is misted with solution some of it settles on flowers. So " idiots" they are not.

Im not trolling rather im calling you out for being a know it all who makes pronouncements without any facts or experience. Look up "trolling" it doesnt mean someone who challenges your baseless convictions with first hand experience and facts.

Everyone should be interested in learning. Give the know it all role a break.


----------



## Six9 (Feb 18, 2016)

Not advocating either way, but wouldn't a heavy misting work? A fine spray till all is dripping then chop/trim? Indoor grow..


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Feb 18, 2016)

never mind i'm not gonna wash my buds anymore even though it's a better product. Water took out fukishima so if it's powerful enough to break a nuclear power plant and lift buildings off their foundation it logically must rip all the trichs off the buds. What was I thinking?


----------



## testiclees (Feb 18, 2016)

Six9 said:


> Not advocating either way, but wouldn't a heavy misting work? A fine spray till all is dripping then chop/trim? Indoor grow..


Yes...i think that what you describe is a very good approach. In winter its not practical for me to give a very thorough hose down of tbe ladies just before chop. But in warm weather i drag the outdoor hose into the grow room and wash em down thoroughly. Actually i do it 2or 3 times during chop week.i find that this is preferable to the cold hot, lemon juice , baking soda techniques.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2016)

Today I am washing all my house plants because of the dust which has settled on them. I even have to use soap on them! My lights get dust on them and my fans and lights get blown out when needed. If I have had to use any pest killers, I would certainly rinse the bud. But understand that I really do mean gently rinsing. Heavy misting over a few days while living is fine, done it that way to.


----------



## Six9 (Feb 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Yes...i think that what you describe is a very good approach. In winter its not practical for me to give a very thorough hose down of tbe ladies just before chop. But in warm weather i drag the outdoor hose into the grow room and wash em down thoroughly. Actually i do it 2or 3 times during chop week.i find that this is preferable to the cold hot, lemon juice , baking soda techniques.


I do see the point on clean buds, I keep things pretty clean but still have dust you can see on surfaces a few days after cleaning. No pets and only me, I can only imagine with pets and some sloppy roomies.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2016)

Pets and road dust and pollen and I have a national forest real close. However the main component of most house dust is human flakes of dead skin.


----------



## 204Kush Master (Feb 18, 2016)

zubey91 said:


> Hey guys and gals, i've been reading up on bud washing for the past 4-6 weeks. i'm about 2 days from harvest and will be chopping a plant just about every week for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> the purpose of bud washing is to get all the dirt, dust, skincells(there are tons), fuzzies, dead bugs..... just about anything that can get on your plants during growth and flowering. the way to look at it is look at a table top and don't dust it for 3-4 months and look at see the film of crap on it. this is why you should wash your buds....you don't go pull a carrot or lettuce or any veggies and eat it wthout washing it.. why would you do it to your buds....
> 
> ...


gotta be the craziest thing I've heard yet this year LOL


----------



## Six9 (Feb 18, 2016)

204Kush Master said:


> gotta be the craziest thing I've heard yet this year LOL


There's some great stuff here, the best one for me was a post about using human remains (ashes) in the grow medium! Hell yes.

Important to keep in mind that one beautiful side effect to our favorite med is the effect it has on creative centers of the brain. I guarantee some of the best shit we enjoy in life is a by-product of, you guessed it


----------



## hyroot (Feb 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I am pointing out that you, in true stoner fashion, deny the effectiveness of a practice that you have not tested. I call that talking out your ass.
> 
> Outdoor grown weed can be of the very highest quality despite light and rain. How does your bullshit comment address that fact?
> 
> ...



I deny the effectiveness..? I tried it. I lost trichome heads after i tried it. Therefore I was not happy. I'm a hash maker remember.... trichome heads are essential to making hash. Even the pic you posted lost half of the trichome heads.

I think you are trying to justify it to yourself. Again I will be not be trying this anymore. 

The only benefit to it I see is if you have a pest problem. To wash away the pests but lose trichome heads and mono terps in the process


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 20, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I deny the effectiveness..? I tried it. I lost trichome heads after i tried it. Therefore I was not happy. I'm a hash maker remember.... trichome heads are essential to making hash. Even the pic you posted lost half of the trichome heads.
> 
> I think you are trying to justify it to yourself. Again I will be not be trying this anymore.
> 
> The only benefit to it I see is if you have a pest problem. To wash away the pests but lose trichome heads and mono terps in the process


Okay, one way to settle this. Pics of before washing and after. Maybe you just have a weak trichome plant. Seems pretty unlikely that evolution would have resulted in trichomes that come off in the rain. That would be quite a waste of energy. Pretty sure they don't just snap off unless they're dry or very cold. Besides, like I said, just put a bubble bag under it and spray it off. Then when people buy it you just include a small package of trichomes and say here's the rest of your trichomes right here.


----------



## Six9 (Feb 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> ..here's the rest of your trichomes right here.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Okay, one way to settle this. Pics of before washing and after. Maybe you just have a weak trichome plant. Seems pretty unlikely that evolution would have resulted in trichomes that come off in the rain. That would be quite a waste of energy. Pretty sure they don't just snap off unless they're dry or very cold. Besides, like I said, just put a bubble bag under it and spray it off. Then when people buy it you just include a small package of trichomes and say here's the rest of your trichomes right here.



Trichomes fall off very easily. They're designed that way by nature. When plants sleeps. More trichomes amd oils develop.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 20, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Trichomes fall off very easily. They're designed that way by nature. When plants sleeps. More trichomes amd oils develop.


Maybe. Anyway, I guess if bud washing didn't work for you then you're stuck with dirty buds, assuming all the gunk you see build up on circulation fan blades also gets on buds.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Maybe. Anyway, I guess if bud washing didn't work for you then you're stuck with dirty buds, assuming all the gunk you see build up on circulation fan blades also gets on buds.



No I keep a clean room and clean fans. I grow natural organically. A mix of no till, permaculture. And Korean natural farming.


You guys are funny. I don't like it so you talk shit.

You should be more concerned with the chemicals your body absorbs from smoking your chem grown pot.


----------



## driel (Feb 20, 2016)

Strange, I took to testing it with a new strain I harvested for the first time (congo) to see if I was getting any loss. Scoped out specific parts of the plant I washed and didn't have any of my trichomes wash off at all. Checked about 4 branches like this and didn't notice any loss but my tray definitely got a little dirtier. I do it because my room is open so dust is just naturally moving around. I'm curious why yours are washing off.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 21, 2016)

hyroot said:


> No I keep a clean room and clean fans. I grow natural organically. A mix of no till, permaculture. And Korean natural farming.
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. I don't like it so you talk shit.
> ...


Youre mistaken again bro. It's not that we're "funny". Your head is swollen if you believe we give a shit about "what you like". We are interested in what works/best practices. When you make a generalized (mistaken) pronouncement you get called on it. That's how learning on the interweb works.

Then you go on to tell us "what we should be concerned about"! Like i said a few posts back give the know-it-all role a break.


----------



## 204Kush Master (Feb 21, 2016)

Just "wash" in a set of bubble bags , let us know how it turns out for you .


----------



## testiclees (Feb 21, 2016)

driel said:


> Strange, I took to testing it with a new strain I harvested for the first time (congo) to see if I was getting any loss. Scoped out specific parts of the plant I washed and didn't have any of my trichomes wash off at all. Checked about 4 branches like this and didn't notice any loss but my tray definitely got a little dirtier. I do it because my room is open so dust is just naturally moving around. I'm curious why yours are washing off.


Nice. I'm going to try and do the same in a few weeks. Ive never taken a precise image of the same bud before and after but i have a library of trichome jammed, washed bud pics.


----------



## Astro Aquanaut (Feb 21, 2016)

All I can say is wow... I can totally understand bud washing and from a "purist" view w/ medical and the monetization by main stream that bud washing will more than likely be accepted especially among the purist, medical, and health conscious crowd.. The Trichs are not going to fall off fresh bud easily from my experience with that being said it is more purist stuff where I can't find whole milk cheese sticks in a society of obese people ... I believe it comes down to a philosophical discussion on how clean is to clean, and different strokes for different folks... If I washed the bud I could see me catching some shit right off the bat with "Why the hell are you washing the bud", because it makes it cleaner?, "Why do you want to clean the buds you are killing the favor", but the flavor is the dirt, "I like the dirt leave it in you can wash your buds" LOL! Basically, that is similar to what we are seeing here once legalization takes place we are going to see this ultra purist FDA approved marijuana soccer mom herb washed irradiated tested freeze dried etc.. This is why we don't want the FDA over Cigars... Just my 2 cents from another nitwit that doesn't rank himself how long he has had 1 account on a forum... Another aspect is why would I wash the bud when I am just putting into a blunt which is made from tobacco that was fermented in a barn then rolled by hand by some Nicaraguan in a dust filled warehouse sweating in 80 degree heat wearing flip flops, some may like the full spectrum of complexity that the overall process adds to the final product.. 

It is similar to saying why smoke cigerettes vs vape because of the POISONS! Why smoke Cigars compared to cigarettes because the fermentation process which adds more poisons 

If there is dust in your grow room... You are inhaling that dust directly into your lungs.. If there is mite shit on your product then you probably covered in mite shit, and if you have fuzzies you are probably smoking, eating, and shitting fuzzies... That is my uneducated simplistic view of an overly sensitive populace...

By the way it doesn't matter how hard you wash that none organic potato that thing was drenched in chemicals from the day it felt its way into soil, shit it has genetic modifications to produce chemicals...

My apologies for going all hill billy but hey... I figured I would throw 2 cents in


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 21, 2016)

I only run a tent with a HEPA filter but I think I may try this. 
Think I might just go with straight water though.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 21, 2016)

Hyroot said 

Trichomes fall off very easily. They're designed that way by nature. When plants sleeps. More trichomes amd oils develop.

what the hell man if that was the case no need for ice water hash yeah think ??? i think you need a better understanding on why its best to dry buds in a dark place or how the plant replenishes its resin and trichomes ,,,,
What happens is trichomes deplete as the sun destroys them during the day and at night the plant repairs her self by producing more Trichomes which are a plants defense mechanism its got nothing to do with they fall of easy lol , 
this is why its mentioned that light and heat destroys THC 
stop spewing non sense 

As for water curing or bud washing got dam people have wild thoughts when stoned keep it simple grow weed , harvest weed dry weed cure weed and smoke weed 
forget all the middle non sense that people try to make Flushing , defoliating, no nitrogen in flower , hanging buds upside down will add more weight lol ,, 
thing to remember is once you chop a plant its dead and drying process occurs 
less involvement with buds when trimming and handling should be  number one rule


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 21, 2016)

If your going to wash your weed haha i suggest washing it this way


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think we both agree to avoid having it in the first place. Otherwise, there isn't anything definitive about harmful effects of PM if smoked or ingested with MJ. On the other hand there isn't anything that says its OK. Your opinion is just that and I don't know if its informed by medical research or not but I don't think so. Also, what about patients that are immune deficient?
> 
> All I'm saying is that I'm glad I grow my own and don't have mold on my weed because I don't want to be a mercy of a grower making a business decision about an infected crop.


I think the blue in my t5 has the same effect as UV light on water. 

I've only had mold or pm on outdoor.

I think UV deters pm growth. I have not come to that conclusion but my gut tells me that science would back it up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 21, 2016)

No


rob333 said:


> this thread still going lolol i heard kool aid works well to give u wicked crystals


No. Mt dew does that.


----------



## rob333 (Feb 21, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No
> 
> No. Mt dew does that.


mountain dew energized for bigger better buds


----------



## hyroot (Feb 21, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Hyroot said
> 
> Trichomes fall off very easily. They're designed that way by nature. When plants sleeps. More trichomes amd oils develop.
> 
> ...



What I said was true. Your plants get rained on . The rain washes away trichome heads. The plant produces more trichomes. while it sleeps. I wasn't referring too when after its chopped it does that. Smh... make some hash and you will learn tbis. Grow some outdoor and you will learn this first hands.


----------



## su^ (Feb 22, 2016)

@testiclees a little common sense goes a long way, it's called preventative maintenance. I get if you're foliar feeding you would want to wash that shit off but really how many guys foliar feed? 

having a clean grow is one of the simplest things to do in order to achieve great results. 

What's wrong with putting in a little more effort to be clean? Sorry I'm not lazy.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 22, 2016)

su^ said:


> @testiclees a little common sense goes a long way, it's called preventative maintenance. I get if you're foliar feeding you would want to wash that shit off but really how many guys foliar feed?
> 
> having a clean grow is one of the simplest things to do in order to achieve great results.
> 
> What's wrong with putting in a little more effort to be clean? Sorry I'm not lazy.


No man I agree w you clean is the best way. But in practice most are not clean, many have pets, many have sub par exhaust, many smoke and relax in their grow rooms so In my view washing is only gonna help.

As far as foliar...you might be surprised. All the growers who follow High Brix and many of the followers of AEC use plenty of foliars. Combining the growers who are not as fastidious as you and those that use foliars there are loads of folks who could profit from washing.

As far as losing trichomes or negatively affecting flavor...this is a fiction created like other stoner "knowledge" to perpetuate myths and leave opportunities for change and improvement unexamined. On IC and 420 there are threads with expert growers who foliar and wash. A quick survey of their results will convince you that their bud is at virtuoso level. Im not claiming that bud washing is a requirement but there is no debate that bud washers produce weed that is as good as anything available. 

Losing trichomes is an illogical reason for not washing. 

1-Visible trichomes do not indicate strength or flavor. 

2-If the trichomes lost in bud washing negatively effect the quality of your product then your buds are as flaccid as @hyroot 's agruments...you have far bigger problems to reckon with. 

3-pictures of trichome jammed, washed buds are plentiful.

4-Plenty of expert growers are washing their bud. The lost trichome argument has been refuted again and again by top notch growers.


----------



## su^ (Feb 22, 2016)

OK well I never said anything about trich reduction or anything related to that matter so I dont know who you're preaching to. 

I mentioned I had pets but people that smoke and hang out in their grows have problems beyond my help of just basic common sense. 

Subpar exhaust? Fuck man I feel like you just spew loads of Bullshit out of your mouth. If you start with shitty conditions you end up with shitty end results, no need to wash shitty bud. I'm not talking about foliar feeding either. 

Just clean up after yourself and you won't have to waste your time washing your buds.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 22, 2016)

5 star thread


----------



## driel (Feb 22, 2016)

do you guys have any articles you can reference? I imagine there isn't a whole lot of research that's been done on trichomes and bud washing and the end result of doing/not doing in a chemical analysis.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 23, 2016)

Entertaining thread.. bravo


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 23, 2016)

To the Op: where are the pics? I didn't see any posted by you.

After going through 12 pages I was hoping to see these "dirty" buds vs "clean" buds in picture form. Yeah, a few posts had trich pics, but they're "supposedly" clean already. I do try new things, but usually with more concrete evidence and results that can be seen.


----------



## su^ (Feb 23, 2016)

High Temps encourage nitrogen uptake and in late flowering that causes foxtailing from the pictures you have posted.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Feb 23, 2016)

*  *


----------



## su^ (Feb 23, 2016)

Damn at least you're good at consistently growing foxtails. 

Bathtub grow ftw!!!!!!


----------



## su^ (Feb 23, 2016)

Again that plant shows significant heat stress. I'm sure your yields are huge with those airy buds.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

if you cannot post in a proper manner without name calling, harassment and other wise deemed rule violations 
dont post.

we have an ignore user feature should someone bother you so much, dont ruin everyone elses fun just because you cannot contain yourself from breaking rules and derailing threads


----------

